

Downloading Is a Packrat's Dream - noonespecial
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/news/2007/03/72737

======
bockris
I remember these days from high school with my Apple //c. I took a copy of
almost everything I came across. I bought unmarked floppy disks in bulk and
made a new write protect notch with a hole punch to make my disks doubled
sided.

Several years ago I bartered some computer parts to a like minded individual
who could 'rip' my Apple disks to IMG files so I could run them in an
emulator. He ended up giving me a copy of his whole collection in addition to
whatever disks of mine that he didn't have. The whole thing is less than
180MB.

~~~
kirubakaran
Can I please _please_ have that 180MB collection? I grew up with a //c and
spent several years as a kid collecting //c software. My email is in my
profile.

------
noonespecial
Only 2.5 TB and he's a hoarder?

I am ashamed.

~~~
nirmal
A better measurement would be a count of unique pieces of media. With a high
enough quality for ripping DVDs you could easily fill 2.5TB.

~~~
smanek
An uncompressed DVD is only 9GB max - 2.5TB is still ~300 movies.

~~~
Zev
And is ~3750 movies, assuming a 700mb dvdrip. ~550 movies, assuming 4.7gb rips
(Which can be either standard DVDs with all the audio tracks that you can go
and reburn again or 720p rips with one audio track). Which is a bit more
impressive.

Just because a DL-DVD can hold ~8.5gb data doesn't mean its all always used.

------
paul7986
I lost two or three years of digital content before.

I no longer tend to download things, especially since sites like Hulu and
others exist.

------
quoderat
2.5TB is definitely amateur-level. I am not even sure how many hard drives I
have.

